# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Shkrimtarë të huaj >  Dante Aligieri (1265-1321)

## Veshtrusja

*Dante Aligieri
Ferri  Komedija Hyjnore*

*Kanga I*

Ne mes te shtegetise se kesaj jete
U gjeta ne nje pyll krejt erresi,
Se kishe humbe une rrugen e vertete.

Si ish ta them sa kam veshtiresi
Ai I egri pyll, I ashper, pyll hata,
Sa ta mejtoj me kall frike perseri!

Vecse ma e idhte ne qofte vdekja paksa!
Po me tregue cte mire kam gjete nate ane,
Do flas per sende tjera qe kam pa.

Si hyna mbrende as une sdi me ju thane,
Aq gjume I forte qepallat kish randue,
Kur rrugen e vertete e pata lane.

Po kur te rranza e kodres qeshe afrue,
Atje ku merrte fund ajo lugine,
Qe me aq tmer ne zemer mkish trazue,

Veshtrova lart e pashe se si ne shpine
Po vishej krejt nga rrezet e planetit,
Qe ne gjithe shtigjet njerezve u prin.

Athere vec frika miku pak te shkretit
E zemren une e ndjeva ma te lire
Nga nata, qe kalova mes sikletit.

Si ai, qe tue marre fryme me te veshtire,
Prej detit del ne breg e nga ato vale
Aq te rrezikshme syte e vet I prir,

Dhe shpirti im, qe ikte pa u ndale,
Mbrapa u suell me pa ate rrugen trishte,
Qe sla njeri te gjalle andej me dale.

Dermue, si u clodha pak mbi ate gurishte,
Ia nisa rruges neper breg tshkretuem,
Cdo here kamba e ndalun ma poshte ishte.

E, ja, gati perpjeten pa filluem,
Me doli nje pantere e lehte, e shpejte,
Qe me lekure te larme ish mbuluem;

Synin mbi mue e mbante ngulun drejte
E udhen time aq keq e kishte pre,
Sa qeshe sa here tue ike e kthye une krejt.

Ish koha kur agonte dita e re
E ngrihej Dielli me ata yj ne qiell,
Qe me te ishin, kur Zotyne mbi dhe

Separi I levizi najr te kthiell;
Guxim e shprese ne shpirt me kish pertritun
Per bishe-larushen, qe spo I gjeja fill,

Ai agu I dites, e ambla stine e ndritun,
Por jo sa frike aspak tmos me shkaktonte
Pamja e nje luani cfaqe papritun.

Ky dukej se drejt meje po u afronte
Me koken lart, me nje uri tterbueme,
Sa ngjante se edhe ajrin e tmeronte.

Vec nje ulkoje, qe shihej e pushtueme,
Ashtu kocke e lekure, nga shum deshira,
Qe sa njerzine e bani te mjerueme:

Kjo, po, me futi aq ne te veshtira,
Me ate frike qe te perfton vec pamja e saj,
Sa per tu ngjite I humba shprest e mira.

Si ai qe pasuni fillon te baje,
E vjen nje kohe dhe e humb, kur nuk e priste,
Pastaj me lot e qan edhe me vaje,

Keshtu me ngjau me ate bishe qe po levizte
Dalengadale tue mu afrue nate prite,
Tue mshty ne terr, ku diell nuk llamburiste.

Ndersa une tatepjete isha tue shkite,
Perpara sysh mu cfaq nje fare shajnije,
Zanin heshtija e gjate ia kish venite.

Kur une e pashe me sy nate log shkretije,
Brita: <<Meshire te keshe per mue, aman,
Kushdo ti qofsh, njeri I gjalle o hije!>>

E ai: <<Nuk jam, por qeshe njeri taman,
Lombardas prindet pata porsi fare
E si atdhe te dy qene mantovan.

Linda sub Iulio, ndonse pak ma pare
Jetova nRome kur ish August I mire,
Nate kohe hyjnish te rrejshem, genjeshtare.

Poet une qeshe, kendova tdrejtin bir
Te Ankizit, ardhun Troje, kur u krye
Lufta qe Ilionin dogji pa meshire.

Po ti drejt skeqes pse je tue u kthye,
Pse sI hyp malit, qe I cdo gezimi
Edhe hareje asht fillim, arsye?>>

<<Ti qenke ai Virgjili, ai burimi,
qe fjala I rrjedh si lum I gjane?  mejhere
I gjegja une I skuqun nga turpnimi.  

Oh ti I gjithe poetve drite e nder,
Ndihmome, pash dashunine e ate mundim
Qe derdhe une kam mbi librin tand me vlere!

Mesuesi im ti je, auktori im,
Ti je I vetmi njaj, nga I cili nxora
Te bukrin stil, qe me ka dhane nderim.

Shihe shtazen nga e cila rrugen bora!
Shpetome, o dijetar me nam mbi dhe,
Se prej saj po me dridhet kamba e dora!>>

<<Po te duesh, nje shtek tjeter me dale ke, - 
mu gjegj ai, kur me pa me sy tane lot, -
ne dac shpetim nkete vend plot me shkerbe;

so kjo bishe, per te cilen thrret ti sot,
nuk len njeri ne rruge te saj me u sjelle,
dhe pa te mbyte ajo ste leshon dot;

e ka nje shpirt, qe ze e vaje vec ndjell,
nga lakmija e pangopshme kurr sqetohet,
asht ma e uritun tue u fa me gjelle.

Me shum frymore ajo pa da barcohet,
Dersa te vije Langoni, tjere do gjeje,
Po mizorisht nga ky do te dermohet.

As toke as pasuni nuk do e ushqeje,
Porse virtut e dije e dashuni,
Mes Feltri e Feltri aty ai ka me ndeje.

Shpetim do kete e gjora Itali,
Sciles Kamila virgjin, pa u tute,
Eurjali, Turni, Nizi I rane fli.

Ky do ta nxjerri nga cdo vend e skute,
Dersa ta flaki ne sketerre tpafund,
Atje, nga ku zilija e pat shkepute.

Per tmiren tande flas, prandej gjithkund
Te vish me mue e do me kesh ti pris
Nder viset e amshueme; mos u lkund

Klithje kur te degjosh prej lemerise;
Shpirten qe vuejne me shekuj ke per tvrejte,
Vdekje te dyte kerkojne ata shastise.

Do shohesh dhe te tjere te knaqun krejt
Ne zjarr, sepse shpresojne prap me u bashkue
Heret a vone me ata qe jane nder qjejte.

Ke ata ti ne deshrofsh fill per me shkue,
Nje tjeter shpirt ma I hirshem do te vije,
Me te une do te la, kur tjem largue.

Se Ai, qe lart e ka mbretnine e tij,
Mbasi ligjes siu binda, nuk deshron,
Qe permes meje shpirt atje tarrije.

Gjithkund sundon, por vec atje mbretnon,
Atje qytetin ka, seline e vet, -
Lum ai, te cilin afer e pranon!>>

E une atij: <<Te lutem, o Poet,
Deh, pash ate Zot, qe ti se adhurove,
Vetem keshtu ti mos me len per shkret;

Me co ku the, tI dal une kesaj prove,
Qe portes se Shen Pjetrit tI hyj mbrenda,
Te shoh ata, qe aq te mjere pershkrove!>>

Ai necje u vu, e une permbrapa I renda.

----------


## leci

As toke as pasuni nuk do e ushqeje
Porse virtut e dije e dashuri...


Te perkthesh Komedine Hyjnore La Divina Comedia,qe eshte e veshtire  ta lexosh dhe kuptosh ,meriton respekt te veçante.
Doja te dija kush e ka perkthyer :shkelje syri: 
pershendetje veshtruesja

----------


## Diabolis

Përkthimi i takon PASHKO GJEÇIT.

Këngët e para të Ferrit i ka botuar me pseudonimin Surgens në vitet 1937-1938 tek Cirka, pastaj tek Pinoku i Cuk Simonit, për të arritur botimin e librit në 1959, Tiranë.

----------


## Diabolis

Foto e kopjes që kam, 
tukequr ndër shumë duar,
krenare se është lexuar!

----------


## Veshtrusja

> Përkthimi i takon PASHKO GJEÇIT.
> 
> Këngët e para të Ferrit i ka botuar me pseudonimin Surgens në vitet 1937-1938 tek Cirka, pastaj tek Pinoku i Cuk Simonit, për të arritur botimin e librit në 1959, Tiranë.


Tamem D D, perkthimi eshte nga Pashko Gjeci. Biles edhe kopja ime eshte pothuajse nje soj si ajo e juaja. Ka nje parathenie te shkelqyeshme ashtu si dhe shenime te mbrekullueshme. Fatkeqesisht eshte shume e vjeter (por vlera kuptohet qe qendron).

----------


## Veshtrusja

*Kanga II*

Dita po shuhej, edhe ajri I muget
I shmangte ntoke frymoret nga mundimi
I dites, ndersa une, fill vetem, rruget

Gatitesha me I rrahe te nje udhetimi
Aq te veshtire, drejt dhimbjes pa kufi,
Qe mendja do pershkrueje pa fare gabimi.

O zana, o mendje e larte, ju sot fuqi
Me epni; shpirt, qe shkrove cka une pashe,
Ketu do dale e jotja fisniki.

<<Poet, ti qe me prin, - athere I thashe, -
provome sa force kam nzemer, sa jam gati,
para se tme leshojsh nkete shteg ku rashe.

Ti na tregon si ai I Silvit ati,
Pa vdeke ende, nate jete qe ska te vdare
Kaloi me shpirt e trup sikur I pati.

Por nqe se anmiku I skeqes aq bujar
U ba per te, tue dijte ce nalta pjelle
Prej tij ka per te rrjedhe, e kush e cfare,

SI duket I padenje mendjes se thelle;
Se ai per shenjten Rome, perandorine
Nga I bekuemi qiell si ate qe zgjedhe;

E kjo e ajo, - te gjithe duhet ta dine, - 
Vendosun qene me u shndrrue ne vend hyjnor,
Ku mkambesi I Shen Pjetrit ka seline.

Nkete rruge, per tcilen ti e ngre madhshtor,
Gjana kuptoi, qe qene shkasi I ngadhnjimit
Per te edhe I mantelit papenor.

ShPali e pat kendej udhn e kalimit,
Kendej force mori fese ne ndihme tI veje,
Qe I cel njerzimit shtigjet e shpetimit.

Po une perse te vi? Kush me jep leje?
Une as Enea, as Shen Pali sjam,
Per kete as une, as tjert sme cmojne te deje.

Pra, mendja ne mu mbushte me ardhe tamam,
Drue se me del kjo ardhje marrezi, -
Je I urte, kupton ti dhe cka sdi te tham>>.

Si ai qe kurrnjehere nuk bje nhulli
E tash e pare I vijne mendime tjere,
Keshtu cdo gja e nis ai perseri,

Ashtu psova edhe une nate lugje tmjere;
Thelle tue mendue, e pashe fort te veshtire
Ate rruge qe e pata nisun menjehere.

<<Ne e paca fjalen tande kuptue mire, -
mu gjegj zemerbujari, si I ka hije, -
ty te ka zanun frika me pahir.

E kjo rastis fort shpesh njeriut tI vije,
Sa e shmang punes slavdishme qe I ka hy,
Si shtazen qe here-here e tremb nje hije.

Me thjeke kete frike, qe keq ta ka mberthye,
Do them pse erdha a cmra ne vesh ma pare,
E qe nate cast qe ndjeva dhimbe per ty.

Une isha nder ata qejane si vare.
Nje vashe hyjnore e e hijshme mthirri prane,
Murdhno, I thashe, e do te jem krenar.

Si yj tshkelqyeshem syte e saj mu gjane;
Ia nisi te me flase ambel e qete,
E engjullor ajo e kishte zane.

<<O Mantovan, ti fisnikija vete,
qe nami ende ne boten mbare stu fik
e, sa tjete bota, gjalle do tmbese perjete,

nje mikun tim, qe fati se don mik,
dicka spo e len te lire nte shkretin stom,
sa jo perpara, mbrapa shkon ai vrik.

Kam frike aq tmadhe se asht keq, sa thom
Se kot ne ndihme te tij drue kam levizun,
Per te sa kam degjue ne tlartin drom.

Shpejto, pra, dhe me fjalen e stolisun,
Me cdo menyre, si e lyp e mir e tija,
Ndihmoje, ngushullue ndac me me nisun.

Beatricja po te con, vi nga selija
Ku prap une kam deshire te fluturoj;
Me suell e mshtyn me tfolun dashunija.

Porsa balle Zotit tim une te qendroj,
Per ty shpesh para tij kam me u lavdue.>>
Keshtu fillova, kur ajo heshtoi:

<<O vashe nvirtyte e cilesi mbulue,
qe njerezimit drite ma shum I dhe
se qielli qe shkon rrathet tue ngushtue,

kaq me pelqen ky urdhen qe me le,
sa do deshroja tash ta kishe krye,
ma gjate, pra, te me flasesh nevoje ske.

Por thuejma ti arsyen, qe te ka shty
Te zbresesh, e ketu te paska sjelle
Nga I hapti log, ku e djegun je me kthye?>>

<<Mbasi kerkon te futesh ti kaq thelle,
do ta them shkurtas, - mu pergjegj athera, -
pse nuk kam frike te shtyhem kesaj shpelle.

Vec per ate gja duhet te kapi tmera
Nga e cila dam njeriut mundet tI vije,
Po sduhet te friksohesh per te tjera.

Te tille Zotyne mka ba, per hir te tij,
Mjerimi juej I rande nmue vend nuk zen,
As afshin kesaj flake nuk ia ndij.

Nje grues hirplote nqiell fort keq I vjen
Per ate pengese, qe I duel nate shteg pyllor,
Tashprin vendim ajo asht kah e then.

Ne ndihme Lucine kerkoi nder sa qiellore
E I tha: <<Besniku yt, o vashe fisnike,
Nga dora jote pret, ta lshoj ne dore.

Lucija, per cdo tkeqe e rrepte anmike,
Levizi e erdh nate vend ku ishte vete
Tue ndeje me ate Rakelen, grue jetike.

Beatrice, - tha, - lavdi e Hyut tvertete,
Pse se ndih ate, qe tdesh me shpirt te dlire
E qe per ty iu nda se ultes cete?

A se degjon si nvaje asht tue u ngjire?
Se sheh se kunder vdekjes nlufte ka dale
Mbi lum, qe as deti sasht si ai I vshtire?

Ne toke spat njerz qe sdijne cdo tthote me u ndale
Me I ba mire vehtes, tkeqen me largue,
Si une, mbsi vesh mora ato fjale.

Prej te bekuemit fron zbrita nder ju,
Tue u mbshtete ne fjalen tande aq ne za,
Qe ty tnderon e ata qe e kane degjue.>>

Mbasi me kuvendoi permbi kete gja,
Te ndricmit sy lotues nga une largoi,
Sa vrik mu desh ketu te ti me ra

E fill ia beha si ajo deshroi;
Te shpetova ne cas nga ajo shkerbe,
Qe tbukuren perpjete ty ta pengoi.

Prandej cka ke? Pse, pse I hutuem ti je?
Pse frike ne zemren tande prap te mbese?
Guxim e trimeni ma nuk po ke?

Mbasi per ty kujdesen tri krijese
Te larta e te bekueme atje ne qiell
E fjala ime thap nje rruge plot shprese?>>

Si ato lulet, qe, sa ngrofen ndiell
Mbas ngrices se nje nate, perseri
Cojne kryet e celin qe te gjitha fill,

Ashtu une mora zemer prej atij
E aq shpirti mu mbush me flake e drite,
Sa zuna e iu drejtova me trimni:

<<Sa meshirplote qe mu gjet nkete dite!
E ti fisnik, qe binde iu paske I shpejte
Fjales se drejte nga goja e hirshme qite!

Ti zemren po ma prir ma mos me ndejte,
Do vi mbas teje, simbas porosise,
Mendimi qe une pata, mu ndrrue krejt.

Ti luej, vullneti yne asht nje, o pris,
Ti udheheqsi, mesuesi e zotnija!>>
Keshtu I thashe. Si luejti kambe me u nise,

Udhes iu futa neper tashprat vrrija.

----------


## Veshtrusja

*Kanga III*

<<KENDEJ KALOHET NE QYTET TMJERIMIT,
KENDEJ KALOHET NDHIMBJEN PA KUFI,
KENDEJ KALOHET NSHPIRTNAT HUMBUN SHQIMIT.

KRIJUESIN TIM E SHTY DREJTSIJA E TIJ:
VETE PUSHTETI HYJNOR ME KA SAJUE,
MA E LARTA DIJE, E PARA DASHUNI.

PARA MJE GJA TJETER SU KRIJUE
VECSE E PERJETSHME, - E UNE QENDROJ PERJETE:
O JU QE HYNI MBRENDE, KENI MBARUE!>>

Ja, keto fjale, me shkronja tzeza, vete
I pashe te shkrueme mbi nje porte; me droje
Peshprita: <<Pris, a e sheh cme paska gjete!>>

Prisi mu gjegj, si ai qe ka pervoje:
<<Ktu cdo dyshim mbas shpine duhet lane,
cdo frike e perpelitje te mbaroje!

Na kemi arrijte nate vend ku tpata thane,
Ku do shikosh ti shpirtnat e brengosun,
Qe fillin e arsyes humbun e kane.>>

Pastaj mbi timen doren tue e vendosun,
Gzueshem ne ftyre, qe shpirtni lart tma mbaje,
Me futi mbrenda jetes se pasosun.

Aty te fshame, klithje, gjame e vaje,
Neper ajr te pa yj perhere kumbonin,
Sa une qysh ne fillim nisa te qaj.

Gjuhe tndryshme, tfolme-tmer gjithkah gjemonin,
Fjale dhimbje per hata, britje nga mnija,
Vikatje e zane shue e shplake ushtonin.

Perftohej nje potere, qe kurr qetija
Se shuen neper ate ajr gjithmone te ndyte,
Njashtu si rana kur shperthen stuhija.

E une, qe ndjeja si me zjente kryet
Nga tmeri, thashe: <<Cdegjoj, mesues I ndjere?
Cjane, valle, keta qe e keqja I paska mbyte?>>

E ai mu gjegj: <<Nkete gjendje kaq te mjere
Gjithe shpirtnat e fatzezve jane ngujuem,,
Qe mire as keq nuk bane te thuesh nje here.

Me rradhet e asaj frote jane te trazuem
Te engjujve, qe vec kerkuen vetmine,
Me Zotin sqene, po as kunder skane luftuem.

I debuen qiejte, se u prishnin bukurine,
E as ferrit smund tI futen thellesisht,
Se der mkataret nuk ua duen shoqnine.>>

E une: <<O pris, cka kane qe kaq tmersisht
Bertasin pa ia da edhe renkojne?>>
Mu gjegj: <<Ja, po ta them ty shkurtimisht:

Keta as qe te vdesin nuk shpresojne,
Ma poshte jeten e tyne ske ku e co,
Cdo fat, pervec ketij, ata deshrojne.

Emnin e tyne nbote mos e kerko!
Meshira e drejtesija nuk I qas:
Mos tflasim ma per ta, por kqyr e shko!>>

Une, tue veshtrue, nje flamur pata rase
Te shoh; ky siellej nga ai tufan I bartun,
Sikur te qe denue perjete te ngase.

Vrullshem I shkonin pas, varg I pamatun,
Shpirtnat, sa une sdo kisha pase guxim
Tbesoj se vdekja kaq shume paska cartun.

Mbasi disa dallova nate kalim,
Une hijen e atij njoha dhe pashe,
Qe per dobsi kreu trandin mospranim.

Vesh mora edhe bindun qeshe se rashe
Mes shpirtnash, qe kurrkund nje vend su lane,
As Zoti e as djajte skane si me I dashe.

Keta fatzez, qe njete jetue nuk kane,
Lakur vraponin, ndersa I thernin thelle
Miza e anza, qe vlonin nga cdo ane.

Fytyrat ua bajshin gjak me rrjedhe,
E gjaku, ra perdhe, me lot perlye,
Thithej nga krymbat majun me ate gjelle.

E ma pertej kur une leshova I sy,
Pashe buze nje lumi tmadh nje tjeter cete
E thashe: <<Mesues, a ban me me rrefye

Kush jane ata e valle cka do te jete,
Qe mate ane nguten te kalojne, perore
Si po I dalloj permes drites se zbete?>>

E ai: <<Do te kuptojsh cdo gja pa zore
Vetem athere kur na te kemi ra
Te rrjedha e trishte e Akeronit tgjore.>>

Atbote sy-ule edhe turpnue sa ska,
Tue drashte une se po flas e nuk po di,
Deri te bregu I lumit sbana za.

E ja po vjen kah na, permbi nje ani,
Nje plak per moshe me qyme te zbardhueme,
Tue brite: <<Mjere ju, o shpirtna te keqij!

Mos mbani shprese se shihni ma qielle tlume;
Vi te ju coj sa jeni ntjetrin balle,
Ne zjarr e nakull, nerresine tamshueme.

E ti cka lyp ketu, o njeri I gjalle?
Shpejt, hiqu shpirtnash qe njehere kane vdeke!>>
Por, kur ai pa se fjalt sia bana mall,

Shtoi: <<Ntjera udhe e porte ke me preke
Bregun, e jo ketu; me dale pertej,
Nje dru ma e lehte ty ka me te terhjeke.>>

E prisi atij: <<Karon, ti mos u nxej;
Keshtu u vendos atje ku asht fuqija
Per me vendose, e mos e shtyj ma tej!>>

Lundrarit te kenetes sndyte qetija
I kthei nate ftyre tane lesh, te cueme peshe,
E syte-hata I qitshin flake e shkndija.

Por ata shpirtna, lodhe e kpute, krejt cveshe,
Nderruen fytyre e kercelluen me dhambe,
Porsa fjalet e vrashta u rane nder veshe.

Prindet e Zotin rrijshin vec tue name,
Gjinine njerzore e vendin edhe motin
Dhe faren me te pare e me te mbrame.

Fort tue denese, sua priste loti lotin,
Nfund u bashkuen nate ugurzeze bregore,
Qe shpirtnat mbledh, ata qe sdreshten Zotin.

Karonti djalle, me synin gace perore,
Me gisht u ban e tgjithe nate shenje I mblidhen;
Kujdo vonohet, rrem ia kris pa ndore.

Si gjetht, qe vjeshtes kputen edhe hidhen
Pale-pale, e dega ka mundsi me pa 
Petkat e veta ka mbi toke mbeshtiellen,

E keqja fare e Adamit njashtu, pra,
I rraset bregut nje nga nje pa fjale
Nate shenje, si zogu ryse me u thirre me za.

Keshtu kalojne permbi te zymten vale;
E, pa ndeshe bregun tjeter ceta e pare,
Nje cete e re, kendej, gati asht me dale.

<<O biri im, - me tha prisi bujar, -
ketu I ke ata qe kane mbarue
ne mni te Zotit, ardhe prej botes mbare;

e jane te gatshem lumin me e kalue,
se drejtsija hyjnore u grah pa mshire,
keshtu vete frika ne deshire asht shndrrue.

Nje here me thane nuk bje ksajt shpirt I mire;
E pse Karonti pat ankim per ty,
Tani mund ta kuptosh arsyen ma mire.>>

E errta fushe, si ai kto fjale pat krye,
U dridh aq fort, sa, kur mendoj ate tmer,
Dhe sot fillojne te dridhnat me me hy.

Nga toka lot-e-gjame shperthei nje ere,
Qe vetetiu me aq te flaket drite,
Sa spashe as ndjeva gja ma nate sketere;

Dhe rashe si ai qe gjumi e kapit.

----------


## Veshtrusja

*Kanga IV*

Ma kputi menjehere gjumin e rande
Nje bumbullime e madhe, sa qe u drodha
Si nje njeri, qe fjete dikush e trand.

E synin e pushuem rrotull e solla,
Ngritun ne kambe, e ngulte hodha shikimin
Me pa se ne cfare vendi une u ndodha.

U gjeta me nje fjale une ne kalimin
E shtegut drejt humneres se paane,
Qe tvuejtjeve pa numer mbledh gjemimin.

E erret ish, pa fund, mjegull e tane;
Sado tia ngulshe syte asaj gremine,
Nuk mujshe me dallue nje send me thane.

<<Po zbresim tash nnje bote qorrue terrine,
filloi tme flase poeti krejt I mekun, -
Une do te prij e ti meja mbas shpine.>>

Nga ngjyra e tij e zbete fort mbeta I prekun
E thashe: <<Kur tutesh ti, po une athere?
Sa here qe kam ra ngusht, ty te kam ndjeke un!>>

E ai: <<Ankthi I ketyne njerzve tmjere,
Qe jane ketu, ne ftyre me pasqyrohet,
Ti dhimbjen mos ma merr per frike e tmer.

Te shkojme, se rruge e gjate prej nes kerkohet.>>
E hyni ai, e hyna une mbas tij
Ne honin qe prej rrethit tpare qarkohet.

Ketu, per cka e mundun ish me ndi,
Skish vaje dhe lotet srridhnin porsi gurra, -
Pshertimat vetem dridhnin ate ajri.

Vuejtje pa dhimbje ndjenin ato turra
Njerzish te panumrimm e cete-e-cete,
Femije te vegjel edhe gra e burra.

Mesuesi I mire mu suell: <<Ti spo mpyet
Cfare shpirtnash jane keta qe po shikon?
Para se tvesh ma tutje, ta them vete.

Keta smkatnuen, e gjithashtu smjafton
Qe kane merita, mbasi su pagezuen;
Pagzimi asht porta e fese qe ti beson.

Pse para krishtenimit tgjithe jetuen,
Zotin sadhruen si duhet nlutje tveta;
Ne mes te tyne gjindem edhe une.

Jo per mekat, na vec per kto te meta
Kem humbe e ne kete mase jemi ndeshkue,
Pa shprese gjallojme, deshrue na kalon jeta.>>

Nga keto fjale fort zemra mu gandue,
Njerz njohta aty, qe gzuen tmadh vleresim,
E pezull tash nate Limb jane tue qendrue.

<<Tregome, Mesues, tregome, o zoti im, -
thashe une, se doja tkisha siguri
per fene qe ngadhenon mbi cdo dyshim, -

a nxuer njeri kendej merita e tij
o e ndonje tjetri, nqiell lumnine me rroke?>>
Ai, qe kuptoi cka thashe me mshehtesi,

Gjegji: <<I ri une ishe ne kete toke,
Kur nje tpushtetshem pashe ketu se ra
Me shenje tfitores vu kunore mbi koke.

Hijen e atij qe babe njerzimi ka,
Tbirin, Abelin, e Noen na e mori,
Mois ligjevusin, binde gjithmone pa za.

Patriarke Abramin, mbret Davidin nxori,
Izraelin me ate bij mejhere 
E me Rakelen qe kaq vjet ia bori;

Ne qiell I coi keta e shum te tjere;
E due ta dijsh se para tyne sjane
Shelbue kurr shpirtna njerzish ne sketere>>.

Pse fliste, ecjen na se kishim lane,
Neper nje pyll per te kalue na u donte,
Vecse nje pyll prej njerzish anembane.

Se kishim lane aq larg rrugen, qe tcon te
Ai vend, ku une zgjova, kur nje shkulm
Flake emisferin nisi te ndriconte.

Ende skishim arrite tamam nate kulm,
Megjithate mund tshihej ndonje fije
Cnjerz kishte aty, mbulue me lavd e zulme.

<<O ti, qe na nderon e art e dije,
kush jane keta rrethue me kaq nderime,
qe sjane sikur te tjeret zhyte nder hije?>>

<<Naim I tyne, - I gjegji fjales sime, -
qe ende kumbon nate bote e sshuhet ma,
nxjerrun u ka nga qielli lehtesime.>>

Nderkaq degjova befas si nje za:
<<Rrugen leshonia tlartit nder poete,
u kthye hija e tij, qe nes u nda.>>

Porsa ai za pushoi e mbet I qete,
Kater hije tmadhnueshme kah na rrane,
Trishtim as gaz nfytyra su pashe vete.

Mesuesi I mire spjegim desh me me dhane:
<<Ma kqyr njate me shpate ne dore, - ma bani, -
para te treve vjen si zot I rande.

Ai asht Homeri, nder poete sovrani,
Tjetri Horaci, I njohtun per satire,
Ovidi I treti, e ne fund Lukani.

Mbasi, njashtu si zani pare mka thirre
Nje emen qe te gjithve na bashkon,
Me presin me nderim, edhe bajne mire.>>

Te bukren shkolle pashe prisin kah rrethon,
Shkolln e atij zot te kanges ma te ngritun,
Qe mbi te tjere si shqipja fluturon.

Si biseduen paksa krye mkrye avitun
Kah une u sollen e me pershendeten;
Buzqeshi per kete nder mesuesi I ndritun.

E nder dhe ma te madh me dhane kur nceten
E tyne me radhiten aq te zgjedhun,
Te gjashte mes asaj dije e pashe veten.

Kah drita shkuem ashtu se bashku mbledhun
E per cu fol me duket heshtja ar,
Si dukej ar atje fjala tue rrjedhun.

Ne fund ia behem te nje kshtjell krenar,
Shtate here me tlarta ledhe I rrethuem,
Mbrojte nga nje lum I bukur, qe pa fare

Mundi, per toke si tishim, e kaluem;
Shtate dyer me ata mendtare pershkuem pa u ndale
Dhe arritem nnje livadh te gjelberuem.

Njerz pashe atje, qe tvrenin thelle, ngadale,
CI madh autoritet nato tipare!
Rralle flisnin, por u kish hije cdo fjale.

Ma tutje u shtyme athere nate toke bujare,
Te j vend I larte, I hapet, plot me drite,
Prej ku te gjithe I shihnim kjartas fare.

Ngri nkambe atje mbi bar te blere qe shndrit
Mu cfaqen shpirtna for ne za mbi toke,
Per cka une mburrem edhe ne kete dite.

Elektren pashe se bashku me sa shoke,
Njofta nder ta Hektorin edhe Enene,
Sy-orrl Cezarin, armt kreshnike rroke.

Kamilen pashe, e pashe Pentesilene
Nga ana tjeter; dhe njate mbret Latinin
Me bijn e vet, Lavinjen, aty e vren.

E pash dhe Brutin, qe deboi Tarkuinin,
Lukrecjen, Juljen, Marcjen, Korneline;
Te vetem, ne nje ane, pashe Saladinin.

Pashe mjeshtrin, qe meson ata qe dijne, -
Ma nalt kur e drejtova vrejtjen time, -
Mes filozofesh tjere e kish seline.

Tgjithe e kundrojne e tgjithe I bajne nderime,
Te dy I pashe  Sokrat edhe Platon,
Qe jane ma afer tij ne meritime.

Pashe Demokrit, - me rast boten perfton, -
Diogen, Anaksagore edhe njate Talin,
Heraklit, Empedokel e Zenon;

E pshe dhe ate qe me hiti mblodh <<quale>>-in,
Per Dioskoridin flas, verejta Orfene,
Tulin me Linon dhe Seneke moralin;

Euklidin gjeometer, Ptolomene,
Galjen e Avicene e Hipokrat,
Te madhin kmentues, Averroene.

Smund tI permend te gjithe e tshprehi ate
Qe tema e madhe lyp e nxit te shtillet,
Sa syni sheh, shpesh goja ska takat.

Vec dy nga tgjashtet mbetem; tash I siellet
Nje rruge tjeter prisi mendjedrite,
Me mqite nga ajri I qete najrine qe dridhet;

Dhe mbrritem te nje vend qe gja se ndrit.

----------


## nice thone kta

eeeej  fantastike fare uen nuk kam patur mundesi ta lexoj por ju lutem nese keni mundesi te postoni dhe kenge te tjera do ju isha shume tmerresisht thellesisht mirenjohese !!

----------


## Veshtrusja

> eeeej  fantastike fare uen nuk kam patur mundesi ta lexoj por ju lutem nese keni mundesi te postoni dhe kenge te tjera do ju isha shume tmerresisht thellesisht mirenjohese !!


me ate qellim (per te postuar te tera kenget) ndermend eshte hapur tema.  :buzeqeshje: 

(thjesht shpresoj te kini pak durim)

----------


## Pedro

Veshtruese,
edhe une te pershendes per punen tende.
Edhe une e kam Komedine Hyjnore te Dante Alighieri te perkthyer prej Pashko Gjecit, e kam lexuar dhe kam mendimin, qe, bashke me perkthimin e Faustit te Goethes te Prof. Skender Luarasit, eshte nje nga perthimet me te arrira ne gjuhen shqipe. 
Tek perkthimi i Pashko Gjecit me ka mahnitur jo vetem stili i mrekullueshem i te shkruarit, por edhe ruajtja me fanatizem e struktures se vjershes, e kam fjalen per _Tercimen_ se famshme, nje nga themeluesit e se ciles ishte Dante.
Ne _tercimen _  e Dantes rima rrjedh sipas rradhes _aba, bcb, cdc_... e keshtu me rradhe. Eshte shume e veshtire te perkthesh Danten, por akoma me e veshtire eshte ta pershtatesh ate.
Prandaj edhe une e vleresoj kete perkthim, si perkthimin ne gjuhen shqipe me te arrire.

----------


## volejboll

Pershentedje.Jane vargje te mrekullushme qe behen akoma me te bukura nga menyra e larte e te perkthyerit,qe do kene jete gjithmone

----------


## Veshtrusja

Flm per pershendetjet, me vjen mire qe mu dha mundesia te postoja dicka qe vertete vleresohet (ashtu si meriton vleresim).

----------


## Veshtrusja

*Kanga V*

Keshtu nga rrethi I pare mes erresise
Ne tdytin rashe; ketu honi ngushtohet,
Por dhimbjet rriten, nxisin me kuise.

Atje Minosi I zi hungron, terbohet,
Te praku shqyrton fajet nji nga nji,
Gjikon, denon sa here me bisht qarkohet.

Kur ndonje shpirt I keq I del karshi,
Vetiu ai cka ne zemer nis me nxjerre;
Edhe gjykatesi, me mkatet di,

Peshon ku duhet flake ai shpirt I bjerre;
Bishtin per trup e lidh aq here, sa tkete
Ndermend me e zbrite te rrathet poshte ne ferr.

Gjithmone perpara tij gjen mija vete,
Cdo shpirt mbas rradhe shkon ne gjykatore,
Flet e degjon, thik flaket tatepjete.

<<O ti, qe zbret ne kete te zeze bujtore, -
sa u kujtue per mue Minosi briti,
tue lane ate zyre me randesi mbas dore, -

me sa mend hyn, kujt I beson, o I ngriti,
nga gjithe kjo dere e gjane ti mos u rrej!>>
<<Cje tue hungrue?  prisi atbote ia priti, -

rrugen e tij fatale mos e prej!
Keshtu u vendos atje ku asht fuqija
Per me vendose, e mos e shtyj ma tej!>>

Tashti nder veshe ja ku me vjen trishtija
E kanges aq te dhimbshme; tash kam ra
Atje ku trreh e gjames srande furija.

U futa ne nje log, qe drite ma ska
E ulurin si deti ne stuhi,
Kur trandet nga ere tkunderta pa da.

Tufani I ferrit, kurre qe ska qeti,
Nvorbull te vet gjithe shpirtnat I perlan,
I fshik edhe I vertit, tue u dhane trazi.

Kur I kalojne rrepines aty prane,
E kuje e vaje e ankim ma shum ushtojne,
Kunder te Naltit gja nuk rrine pa thane.

Keshtu, si pashe, perplasen nshoqishojne
Mkataret, qe per epshe jane denue,
Qe andjes pa fre arsyen ia neneshtrojne.

Si flatrat, qe I bajne dimnit tue flutrue
Te rrasun grumbull gargujt endacake,
Keshtu shpirtnat e kqij era e terbue

Kendej e andej e poshte e lart I flak;
Fare shprese kurr nuk mbajne ata te mjere
Per prehje jo, po as per denim ma tpake.

Porsi kojrrilat, qe vajtojne nper ere
E vizatojne ne qiell nje varg te gjate,
Ashtu pashe tue denese, e me potere,

Hije rrembye nga e rrebeta shtergate.
Dhe thashe: <<Cjane keta, pris, qe u ra per hise
Te rrihen nga duhija e kesaj nate?>>

<<E para e atyne, per te cilet nise
me me pyete kush jane, - tha I urti pris, -
perandoreshe pat qene permbi shum fise.

Kaq thelle qe fute ne llum te flligeshtise,
Sa bani ligje cdo andej te lejohet,
Per tmblue ate turp, ku ishte katandise.

Asht Semiramis; nfron, per te lexohet,
Mbas Ninos hypi dhe qe nuse e tija;
Tash prej Sulltanit toka e saj sundohet.

Vrau ajo tjetra vehten nga dashnija,
Besen ia theu burrit te saj Sike;
Kleopatra ja, zhyte nvese te keqija.

Helenen shih, per tcilen permbi dhe
Aq kobe u reshen; tmadhin Aqilete
Shiko, me dashunine ra ne bete.

Paridin shih, Tristanin;>> mija vete
Nder ata shpirtna mI tregoi me gisht,
Qe dashunija shkuli nga kjo jete.

Kur mjeshtri mI permendi hollesisht
Te lashtat gra, kaloresit, meshire
Ndjeva per ta, e mu renqethen misht.

Une zuna e thashe: <<Poet, me shum deshire
Do flisja me ata tdy qe sbashku shkojne
E aq lehte I siellka era e veshtire!>>

Mu gjegj: <<Ti priti dhe, kur te kalojne
Ma afer nesh, atyne lutju athera, -
Per dashunine qe I ban do te degjojne!>>

Kur nanen tone me hov I solli era,
U lshova za: <<O shpirtna te ngashruem,
Nmos ju pengofshin, eni ktu nje hera!>>

Porsi pullumba prej deshires ftuem,
Qe krahehapun prejne ajrine pa u ndale
Drejt sambeles fole, te permalluem,

Njashtu ceten, ku asht Dido zemer-vale,
Lane e flutruen drejt nesh nate ajr te zi,
Kaq qe e forte thirrja, qe me shpirt mkish dale.

<<O njeri I mire e plot fisniki,
qe zbrite me na pa nkete vend mizor
ne qe me gjak token e kemi ri,

tkishim mik ate qe rruzullin ka ndore,
do ta lutshim nkete cas per paqen tande,
mbasi ndjen dhimbe per tzezet mekatnore.

Per cka me ndi edhe me fole te kande:
Na do degjojme e gjegjen kem miu dhane,
Tash qe ka nise me ra dhe era e rande.

Toka, ku syte se pari driten pane,
Shtrihet nate breg, ku derdhet Po-hi ndet,
Per me gjete paqe me ndjeksa tvet te tane.

Dashnija, nshpirt fisnik qe hyn aq lete
Per thieshmin trup e lidhi kete fatzine,
Trupin ma rrmbyen e si: peng me ka mbete.

Dashnija, qe I dashnori I fal dashnine,
Nga epshi I ketij me ndezi zhar,
Pa mue as ketu, si e sheh, se gjen qetsine.

Dashnija na flijoi mbi nje altar.
NKaina rafte ai qe na la pa jete!>>
Ja, keto fjale na thane ata qyqare.

Kur une degjova ata shpirten tshkrete,
Koken e ula e ndeja gjate nmendim,
Dersa poeti tha: <<Pse ashtu ke mbete?>>

E kur pergjegja, nisa: <<Oh, mjerim!
Sa tambla mendime e sa deshira
I shtyne ata ne kete te zi shtegtim!>>

Pastaj keshtu, drejt tyne kur u prira,
U thashe athere: <<Franceske, keto renkime
Po mbajne me qa te trishtun nga meshira.

Me thuej, ne kohn e tamblave pshertime
Si e ne crase me njohe dashnine ju ra,
Tue u perplite ndeshira e nder dyshime?>>

<<Spaska idhnim ma tmadh, - mu gjegj tue fsha, -
se me mendue per kohet e harese
nmjerim e vaje, mesuesi e di kete gja.

Por si dashnija nisi rranje te qese
Nder zemra tona, ndac me ta rrefye,
Si ai do baj qe flet njiheri e dnes.

Po lexonim nje dite, sa me u defrye,
Per Lancilotin, si e zu dashnija;
Pa fare dyshimi, vetem, krye me krye.

Ma se nje here na u ndezen syte shkendija
Nga ai lexim, e tinzash jemi kqyre,
Por vetem ne nje pike na u pre fuqija.

Kur na lexuem se e deshruemja ftyre
Befas u puth nga nje dashnor I atille,
Ky, qe nga une sndahet nasnje menyre,

Nder buze me puthi trupi tue iu dridhe;
Galeot qe libri edhe ai qe shkrojti,
Qate dite leximit ma sI gjetem fill.>>

Nsa njani shpirt kete ngjarje na tregojti,
Tjetri aq qante, sa nga dhimbja I prekun
U fika krejt e zemra gjak mpikojti;

E rashe, si te kish ra nje trup I vdekun.

----------


## Veshtrusja

*Kanga VI*

Sa mu kthye drita e mendjes, qe mu shkim
Nga mshira per te dy kunett e mjere,
Qe zemren time mbushen me trishtim,

Tjera mundime, te munduem te tjere
Shoh rreth e rrotull meje, kahdo rri
Tue ece, tue u sjelle, tue vrejte ne ate gomnere.

Une jam nrrethin e trete, ku bje nje shi
I amshuem, I ftohte, I rande, - ai qofte mallkue;
Qe sdi te ndrroje as ritem, as cilsi.

Breshen e uje I ndyte me bore trazue
Derdhen rreke nga ajri I terratisun;
Qelbet mbare toka, uje e llom mbulue.

Cerberi I eger, bishe e cakerdisun,
Me ato tri gryka leh si qen taman
Mbi njerez ne batak zhyte e gremisun.

Gace syte e tij, e mjekrren zi katran,
Barkun e ajun, duert me thoj te gjate,
Shpirtnat gervish, I lnuer e cope I ban.

Si qej I shtyn tlurojne ajo shtergate;
E tash e pare ne njanin krah tue ra,
Tjetrin kerkojne me mprojte ata te ngrate.

Cerberi, ai krymb I madh, porsa na pa,
Dhambet na qiti nga ato goje tshemtueme;
Gjymtyre skish qe sI dridhej per hata.

Prisi, kah toka shplaket tue drejtue, me
Te zezen balte grushtat perplote, fuqishem
Ua hodhi mbrenda grykave tdeshrueme.

Sikur nje qen, qe rri tue lehe furishem,
Qetohet ncas kur gjellen bren me dhambe,
Se mendjen ka ne te, kah han urishem,

Njashtu bulcijt sI nxoren ma piskame
Djallit Cerber, qe I leh asaj morije,
Qe e shurdhe don tishte, mos me e ndi ate gjame.

Ecnim mes shpirtnash, mbi te cilet bije
I randi shi, qe I rrzon; filluem me shkele
Mbi ata qe njerez duken, por jane hije.

Te shkrryem pertoke mkataret kishin ngele,
Vec njanit, qe u ngrit paksa me ndejte,
Kur na shikoi mes tyne shteg tue cele.

<<O ti,qe po I bje ferit me hap tshpejte, -
me tha, - hajt njihme, ne se I zoti je;
ty tbane ma pare se une u shbana>>. Drejte

ia ktheva une: <<Ai ankthi I madh qe ke
ndoshta sme le tkujtoj as si fytyre,
sa m duket pa ste kam ndonjehere mbi dhe.

Por mthuej ti cili je, qe nkaq mynxyre
Ke ra, e ky denim mbi krye tka mbete?
Ma tmadh do kete, vec jo ne kete menyre!>>

E ai mu gjegj: <<Qyteti yt I shkrete,
I mbushun sa me u derdhe me inat e smire,
Me fali atje lart nje jete te qete.

Ju, qytetaret, Cako mkeni thirre;
Per mkatin aq damprus te grykesise
Ky shi I rrebte po me dermon pa mshire.

E sjam mkatar I vetem mes duhise,
Se gjithe keta njelloj I kane denue
Per tnjajtin faj>>, - tha fjalet tue bitise.

Dhe une athere: <<O Cak, asht tue mrandue
Kaq vuejtja jote, sapo shkrehem nvaje;
Por mthuej, ne e dijsh, se ku ka me mbarue

Qyteti im, qe asht perca me rraje;
A gjen njeri te drejte; arsyen mthuej, oh,
Pse koken njani tjetrit don tia haje?>>

Mu gjegj: <<Si tvloje rremuja per shum kohe,
Do derdhet gjak, ma e egra nder partite
Tjetren do dboje, dhimbje e njerzi pa njohe.

Por edhe kjo nga shkambi ka me zbrite
Nte treten vjete; do marre fuqine ne dore
Tjetra, me ndihme tatij qe sot rri nprite.

Per kohe te gjate, mizore e madheshtore,
Te tjeret kane me shtype, me I lane sa gjalle,
Sado te qjane, te shajne keta te gjore.

Dy jane te drejte, por kush nuk I ban mall,
Kreni e smire e koprraci jane ba
Tri xixat, qe mbare zemrat I kane kalle>>

Keshtu mbaroi me te pervajshmin za.
E une atbote: <<Gjithnje po kerkoj leje
Nder te me bash, tue mfole edhe paksa.

Farinata, Tegiaj, njerz aq te deje,
Rustikuci, Arrigu, Moska e tjere,
Qe botes me I ba mire e paten zeje,

Me thuej ku jane, me ban tI shoh njehere;
Deshire te madhe kam per ta te di,
Nse I gazmon qielli a ferri I mbush me vner.>>

E ai: <<I ke nder shpirtna ma tkeqi,
Per faje tjera vend ma poshte kane zane;
I sheh, ma thelle po tzdrypesh nferr te zi.

Te lutem emnin tim, nharrese te lane,
Kur tkthjesh ne tamblen bote, ne drite ma nxjerr;
Ste gjegjem ma, e ma due me tthane.>>

Dy syte qe kqyrnin drejte iu bane cakerr,
Me vrejti pak dhe poshte I dha ai krese,
Tue ra me te, si qorrat tjere, ne terr.

E prisi tha: <<Kurrma kryet sdo ta qese,
Dersa burija e qiellit mos tushtoje,
Kur forca anmike me gjikue do zbrese.

Varrin e trishte seicili do zbuloje,
Prap mishn e vet do marre; ka me I shungllue
Nder veshe cka perjetsisht do te degjoje.>>

Keshtu kaluem neper ate llum, trazue
E shpirtna e shi e breshen, dalngadale
Per jete qe do te vije tue arsyetue.

<<Pris, kjo torture, - ia solla keto fjale, -
mbs atij gjyqit tmbrame, valle a do shtohet,
do zbutet, apo mbetet me kete vale?>>

E ai ma ktheu: <<Gezimi edhe ohet 
I ndjen ma shum, si shkenca jep mesim,
Nje qenje, kur ma shum perplotesohet.

Ndonse gjithe ketta shpirtna plot mallkim
Kurr nuk kalojne npersosmenine e plote,
Ma tplote do jene fill mbas atij vendim.>>

Rrotull iu sollem rruges neper shqote,
Te dy pa da tue bisedue vec mbetem;
Npiken qe zdryp ma thelle mbrritem atbote;

Tmadhin anmik, Plutonin, aty gjetem.

----------


## Veshtrusja

*Kanga VII*

<<Pape Satan, pape Satan aleppe!>>
ia filloi Pluti me te shkyemin za;
dhe I urti, qe e kuptoi ate gjuhe gazepe,

tha me mtrimnue: <<Frike mos te kesh, sasht gja,
se ai, sado te madhe tkete fuqine,
sdo na ndaloje me I zbrite kesaj kala.>>

Pastaj fytyr-mufatnes egersine:
<<Hesht, ujk I zi!  I briti me potere, -
griju permbrenda edhe shuej menine!

Nuk zdryp ky pa arsye nkete pus per mnere,
Keshtu u vendos atje ku Shen Mehilli
Idhte u hakmuer, dhunuesit hodh ngomnere.>>

Si velat e gufuem, qe nhapsine qielli
Vrik shkrehen, porsa e then era mizore
Dyrekun, njashtu ra bisha njefilli.

Dhe zbritem na ne tkaterten gropore,
Bregut anash tue I ra, krijue me ruejte
Te zezat e gjithe fares njerezore.

O drejtesi hyjnore, kush ka mujte
Kaq shum tortura e dnime me bashkue?
Pse na per fajet tona kaq me vuejte?

Si mbi Karibd, ku dallga e terbue
Me dallgen qe I vjen ndesh rrin tue u perleshe,
Ashtu njerzit nshoshojne ketu jane cue.

Turme ma te mdhe kurr nuk kisha ndeshe,
Dy cetash nda, luronin me terbim,
Shkambij tue rrokullise me gjoks perveshe.

Perplaseshin, e mbas atij takim
Mbrapa seicili kthehej tue vikate:
<<E ti pse ruen?>> <<E ti pse sban kursim?>>

I binin terrtit rreth keshtu per tgjate,
Drejtue nga te dy anet ne nje pike,
Me ritem tue ia thane tzezes urate;

Tmbrrimen ne cak, te gjithe, sikur me hike,
U zmbrapshin nate gjysme harku, nsulm gjithmone.
E une, qe nzemer ndjeja si nje thike:

<<Mesues, - I thashe, - cfare shpirtnash tpatenzone
jane valle keta? Mos jane te gjithe priftrij
kta percerruem kendej nga e majta jone?>>

E ai: <<Aq perdeshkurte e te keqij
Ishin gjithe keta shpirtna me te gjalle,
Sa nder shpenzime sdijten kurr kufij.

Kete mkat me lehje tveta rrijne tue cpalle
Kur vijne nga te dy krahet npike tcaktueme,
Ku faji I kundert ma sI len perballe.

Kta qene priftrij, qe krejt e kane te rrueme
Majen e krese, e pape e kardinaj,
Nder tcilet koprracija asht e teprueme.>>

E une: <<Mesues, mes tyne keq nuk baj
Sikur tvihem me njohte ndonje per be,
Qe e dij se qe I zhytun ne kete faj.>>

Dhe ai mu gjegj keshtu: <<Ti kot e ke;
Nje jete per dic te mire sdijten me u shty,
Sa tash, krejt zhye, me I njohte I zoti sje.

Nkete rruge perpjete do rrijne tue shkue-tue kthye,
Keta kendej prej varresh kane me u cue
Me grushtin mbylle, e ata pa lesh ne krye.

Shkrryesija e dorerrudhja I ka largue
Nga e bukra bote, e po I shkapet ksodore,
E, ne chall jane, ta zbukuroj spo due.

Sa tallje e shkurte jane tmirat tokesore,
Qe Fati kane dore, po e sheh, bir, vete;
Per to perleshet skota njerezore.

Se gjithe ari, qe ish o mund te jete
Nen diell e hane, per shpirtnat e dermuem
Nuk vlen qofte dhe nje cas me I ba te qete.>>

<<Mesues, - I thashe, - a ban me ma treguem:
cqenka ky Fat, per tcilin mflet, qe vlere
e pasuni nder kthetra mban shternguem?>>

E ai atbote: <<O budallej te mjere,
Sa fort paditunija ju damton!
Tash po ta koj mendimin tim mejhere.

Ai qe per dije tgjithve ua kalon
I kijoi qiejte e vuni kush tu prije,
Keshtu cdo pjese cdo pjeses I ndricon

Kah ai baras shperndan driten e tij,
Prandej per pasunite ne bote, nate ane
Caktoi nje rregullues, qe ky te dije

Ketij o atij populli me I dhane,
Kesaj shtepi ma vone e asaj ma pare,
Cka njerzit me ndryshue fuqi nuk kane;

Nje popull zbret, nje tjetri I prihet mbare,
Ne qofte se ai ka marre keshtu vendim,
Ai qe I meshehun rri si gjarpni nbar;

Jo, dija juej sI ban dot kundershtim;
Ky parasheh, gjykon edhe vendos,
Si zotat tjere te vetin ka sundim.

Ndryshimet qe ai ban nuk dijne me u sose,
Nevoja sa ma tshpejte e shtyn me u ba,
Shum vete prej tij jane ngrite e jane rropose.

Ky asht, pra, ai qe e vene ne kryq pa da
Dhe ata, qe duhet tia kendojne lavdine,
Krejt kot I cpifen, gja nuk lane pa e sha.

Por ne hare ai asht e hic nuk ndin;
Me tjera krijese tpara, gezimplot,
Sferen e vet vertit dheg jen knaqsine.

Tani po zbresim ku ma shum ka lot;
Perendojne yjte, qe tue u ngrite I lashe
Kur nrruge u vuna; e ma gjate srrij dot.>>

Permes rrethin tue pre nbreg tjeter rashe,
Te nje burim, qe vlon e teposhte zbret,
Dhe nje kanal gerrye prej tij une pashe.

Pak asht ate uje ta quejsh te zi kiamet;
Gjithkund mbas vales turbull neper shtigje
Shum te veshtira u futem thelle tejet.

Ai prrue pastaj nje knete, te quejtun Stigje,
Formon ma poshte, mejhere sa te kete zbritun
Nato te zymta e te mallkueme brigje.

E une, qe rrija me sy hape, cuditun,
Pashe shpirtna mbrende ne llum te zhytun mbare,
Picak e ne fytyre te coroditun.

Qellonin shoqishojne ata mkatare
Me dore e kambe e parzem e me krye,
U shkyejshin mdhambe, tue u ba kortar-kortar.

E prisi I urte: <<O bir, ktu jane tue u shkye
Shpirtnat e gjithe idhnakve, - zu me thane, -
Dhe ma beso cka jam tue te rrefye

Se mu nen uje ka turme qe rrin e fshan
E flluska ujet con, si ne kete rase
Syni ta sheh ka tsiellesh anembane.

<<Te trishtun qeme, - thone mbrenda lymit rrase;
ne ajr te kthiell, qe e ndrit dielli me rreze,
vec tym nder zemra tona kemi pase.

Tash kemi pse trishtohmi nbalte te zeze.>>
Kjo kange u gurgullon nfyt tue u mbyte,
Se fjala nbuze te tyne shkrep pa ndeze.>>

Keshtu gati iu sollem knetes sndyte
Perqark, mes bregut thate e mezit qulle,
Syte ngule te ata qe thelle ne llum rrijne zhyte;

E arritem tek e mbramja nen nje kulle.

----------


## Veshtrusja

*Kanga VIII*

Ju them, tash qe vazhdoj tregimin tim,
Se na ende te pirgu skishim mbrrijte,
Kur syte nga maja e tij vane fluturim

Te nja dy flake, qe pame tue vetetite,
E j tjeter, vrik qe u gjegj ne largesi
Aq mekte sa synit fare me I rreshqite.

Iu solla atij deti plot urti:
<<Cjane keto flake?  fillova une me e pyete. 
Cthote tjetri zjarr? Kush jane shkaktare te tij?>>

E ai mu gjegj: <<Tue ca valen e ndyte
Tash ke me pa ate qe te con kah rrathet
E ferrit, nse ky tym nuk tI zen syte.>>

Ska kordhe te flaki nje shigjete ma shkathet,
Qe ajrin ta pershkoje ma shpejt gjithmone,
Si pashe une nje lundrice te shpejte, te hajthet,

Mbi uje nate cas tue shkite kah ana jone;
Nje lundertar e ngiste si rrufe,
Tue thirre: <<Tash mre ne dore, o I patenzone!>>

<<Flegjias, Flegjias, me kot e ke
ti kesaj here, - imzot nis e I drejtohet, -
vec per kete gjol, per tjeter ne sna ke!>>

Si njaj, qe nje genjeshtre I kujtohet,
Qe I asht kurdise, edhe e pushton trishtija,
Ashtu, zemrue, Flegjiasi atbote ndei ftohet.

Prisi shkoi nvarke I pari e une mbas tija
Dhe prane e prane te dy na u ulem mbrende;
Vetem kur une u futa, u mbush anija.

Kur une e prisi gati u bame me u ende,
E lashta varke filloi ujin me e ca
Ma thelle se kur, ngarkue me shpirtna, rend.

Ndersa mbi brrake te vdekjes zune me nga,
Dikush me duel krejt llum, si djall tamam,
E tha: <<Si ti kaq shpejt te na ke ra?>>

E une: <<Pse erdha, ktu me ndeje nuk kam.
Po ti kush je, surrat, ti kurr mos qofsh,>>
Mu gjegj: <<Shikome, nje qe po qan une jam!>>

E vete athere: <<Me zi e vaje e ofshe
Ti mbetsh ku je, o shpirt I mallekuem!
Te njoh, sado me lluce ti u mbulofsh!>>

Kah lundra dueret zu ai me I drejtuem,
Por ncas mesuesi e shtyni ate mekatnuer
Tue brite: <<Ik me qej tjere, qen I terbuem!>>

Pastaj ne qafe mI hodhi ato duer:
<<O shpirt krenar, - me tha tue mputhe ne balle, -
e lumja ajo, qe tmbajti ne krahnuer!

Ky qe nje mendjemadh sa qe I gjalle,
Nje tmire se bani tia stoliste jeten,
Prandej ne shpirt asht nga terbimi kalle.

Sa jane asish, qe hiqen lart si mbreten,
Qe si derrat nkete brrake kane me mbarue,
Turp edhe marre pas tue lane per veten.>>

E une: <<O pris, sa kisha me deshrue
Qe mbrende ne lang ta shoh te zhytun mire,
Para se kete liqen te kem kalue!>>

<<Para se tshohesh, - tha kah une tue prire, -
bregun nga larg, ti fort do ngopesh syne,
ia vlen te plotesohet kjo deshire.>>

Nuk kaloi shume pashe se si e shkyen
Ate mekatar do shpirtna llom te bame;
Dhe sot per ate qe pashe falnderoj Hyne.

<<Yrysh nArgjentin!>> - tgjithe leshuen piskame;
e fiorentini, shpirti I cakerdisun,
mishin e vet e grinte vete me dhambe.

Dhe e lame. Ma nuk po flas, si pata nise une.
Nje gjame nder veshe erdhe e mu shkrep si shqote,
Sa syte I hapa faret I shastisun.

<<Tashma, o bir, - mesuesi nis e thote, -
afrohet Dite, orezi qytet,
me qytetare te vet e tmadhen frote.>>

E une: <<O pris, qyshe tash, ja, minarete
Po I shoh thelle ne lugine te bame keze;
Dhe ngjajne thue se dikush nga zjarri I qet.>>

Mu gjegj: <<Nga flaka e amshueme, qe I ka ndeze,
I kuq krejt duket pirgu I vrerosun,
Si ti po e vren ne kete sketerre te zeze.>>

E na iu futem lumit, thelle groposun,
Qe rretheqark I shkon kalase se ngrate,
Muret e saj mu duken tcelnikosun.

Mbasi na bame nje tsjellun mjaft te gjate,
Rame ne nje breg, ku I forti lundertar:
<<Dilni! Hymja asht ketu!>> - tha tue vikate.

Me mija pashe mbi dyer asish tpafare
Pikue nga qielli, qe idhnue e prekun
Thrrisnin: <<Po kush, kush asht ky shtegetar,

Qe ende pa vdeke po I hyn mbretnise se vdekun?>>
I urti pris u bani shenje me krye
Se donte ne nje ane me ta me u pjekun.

Athere, pak ate inat si e mbajten ndry,
Briten: <<Eja ti I vetem! Le te shkoje 
Ai qe ketu kaq me guxim ka hy!

Vetem rrugen e cmendun ta pershkoje
Ne qofte I zoti; ti qendro me ne,
Qe nshteg te zi iu bane pararoje.>>

Mendo, lexues, si mbeta shtange e zbe,
Kur fjalet e mallkueme I degjova,
Nga frika se kurrma sdo kthej mbi dhe.

<<O prisi im I shtrenjte, qe nsa e sa prova
jeten me ke shpetue e me ke nxjerre
nga ai rrezik I madh, ku u ngujova,

te vetem mos me len ketu ne ferr;
e nqofte se me shkue tutje sasht gjikue,
tI gjejme prap gjurmet tona, gjate pa e tjerre.>>

Edhe imzot, qe aty me kishte cue,
Me tha: <<As mos ki frike, as mos u tund,
Sna e ndal kush rrugen tone, - kjo asht caktue!

Ketu me prit, shpirtin qe tu lekund
Forcoje dhe ushqe te ambel shprese,
Se kurr nuk do te la nkete ferr pa fund.>>

Keshtu ai shkoi, me la ajo krijese
E dashun si nje babe hutue pa mase,
E <<po>> e <<jo>> mperleshen mbrenda krese.

Nuk munda te degjoj cka shkoi tu flase,
Por shum nuk ndei me ta ne bisedim,
Se te gjithe ngane keshtjelles me iu rrase,

Nfytyre ia mbyllen portat prisit tim
Anmiqet tone, ai mbet rrethue vetmije
E u suell kah une ngadale e me trishtim.

I mbante syte perdhe, e zeze nje hije
I kishte ra dhe thonte me pshertime:
<<Kush spo me len tI hyj ketij vend zije?>>

Me tha: <<Ne mpafsh tue u gri me vehten time,
Ti mos u tremb, une cdo pengese do thej,
Sado keta tna qesin kundershtime.

Sasht hera e pare qe dalin mendjemdhej;
Dhe ntjeter porte te tille na dolen, por
Qyshe atehere ajo pa shula ndei.

Mbi te ti pe mbishkrimin vdekesor;
Ja, permes saj, tash tatepjetes thelle,
Tue pershkue rrathet vetem e pa zor,

Zbret ai qe do I hape dyert kesaj keshtjelle.>>

----------


## Veshtrusja

*Kanga IX*

Duket se krejt une ishe zbe prej frikes,
Prisin kur pashe tue ardhe me aq trishtim, -
Iu desh pra atij me u cfaqe I qete nje cikez.

Vesh-hape qendroi, si ai qe rri npergjim,
Kah smujte syte me ngule tej ne rremoren
Mes mjergulles e ajrit te zi shqim.

<<E pra duhet ta kemi na fitoren, -
tha ai, - perndryshe Kot ajo ska zbrite
Cpo vonon ai qe do na japi doren!>>

Une qarte e pashe se I ndrroi fjalet paprite,
Ndryshe ia nisi, por se kreu njelloj,
Ne kundershtim me cka kish peshperite.

Por fjala e fundit prap sme trimenoi,
Me shtynin ato thanie me zane bese
Ndicka, qe ndoshta ai as qe e mendoi.

<<Ne fund te kesaj zgavrre a mund te zbrese,
valle, ndonje here ndoj shpirt nga rrethi I pare,
qe vec shpresen e humbun ka pendese?>>

Kete ceshtje ngrita une. E ai: Ma pare
Rralle ndonje shpirt prej nesh ke mujte me ndeshe,
Qe te kete ra kendej si shtegetar.

Asht e vertete, here tjeter ketu qeshe,
Nga e egra Eritone I perbetuem,
Qe tvdekunit nga varri conte peshe.

Skish shumqe shpirti trupit mqe larguem
E ajo mbrenda qytezes me pat shti
Me nxjerre nga rrethi I Judes nje tdenuem.

Ai asht vendi ma I ulet dhe ma I zi,
Ma I largeti prej qielles rrotulluese,
Pra mos u step, se rrugen mire e dij.

Kenetn e turbullueme, qelbesuese,
Gjithkah qyteti I dhimbjes rreth e ka,
Mbrende smund te hyjme na pa fuqi dermuese.>>

Nuk e mbaj mend cka foli edhe ma,
Se ethshem syte e mij filluen me vrejte
Te larten kulle me kreshten flakada,

Ku ne te njajten pike u ngriten drejte
Na tri Furi sketerre la ne gjak,
Pamje e sjellje temne kishin krejt,

Me hidra tgjelbera rreth trupit lak;
Gjarpij ne vend te flokve u vlojne perore
Mbi tamtha tidhun lidhe e zanun njak.

E ai, qe mire I njohu ato sherbtore
Te mberteneshes se tamshuemit vaje,
<<keqyr, - me tha, - Erinet shpirtmizore!

Megjera asht kjo, qe ne te majten ndaj;
Deneska ne te djathten Alektoj;
Ja Tesifona nmes!>> Heshti pastaj.

Nparzem ato lenureshin me thoj,
Rrahnin shuplake tue brite me aq potere,
Sa frika prane poetit me afroi.

<<Te vija Meduza! Le ta bajme mermer! 
thrrisnin te gjitha bashke poshte tue keqyre. 
Gabuem qe e lame pa dnim Tezene athere!>>

<<Shpejt sillu pas e duert mbaj ne fytyre;
Grogonen po ta shohesh tue qite kryet,
Gja me ste kthen ne tbukuren natyre!>>

Keshtu me tha, e u solla vete I dyte;
Nuk u zu bese duerve te mija; tute,
Shpejtoi me tvetat te mI mbyllte syte.

O ju qe keni mendje te kulluet,
Kundronie mire doktrinen me syte tuej,
Nen vargje te mistershme rrin mbuluet!

Vinte nderkaq mbi te turbulltin uje
Nje krizme e nje potere, qe kallte frike
E dridheshin dy brigjet nate rremuje,

Jo ndrysh vec si rreh era me vertik,
Kur avujt kundershtare ndeshen mbi dhe,
E pyllin fshik pa e ndale frymen nje cike,

Shkyen deget, I rrezon, I hjedh perdhe
Dhe can shtellunga-pluhun e krenare,
Nikje tue vu bari edhe shkerbe.

<<Co ballin, tha, kur syte mI liroi fare, - 
e shih mbi tlashten shkumbe, ku asht ma e thuket
tymnaja qe mbi pellg ndehet mujshare.>>

Sikur bretkosat, sa mes tyne duket
Bolla, te gjitha fshihen nuje nga tmera
E thelle ne llum seicila shkon e struket,

Keshtu une pashe me mija hijesh tmjera
Tue hike perpara njanit, qe kalonte
Stigjes, po kambet krejt I kish te tera.

Ate ajr te zi fytyret e largonte,
Para tue cue te majten tash e pare;
Dukej se tjeter brenge se shqetesonte.

Po, ishte ai, - I qiellit lajmetar
Kah prisi une u solla, me shikim
Mtha qete te rrij, nderueshem, koken vare.

Sa fort me ngjante I mbushun me zemrim!
Mbrrijti te porta e me nje thuper ndore
E celi fill, pa gjete asnje pengim.

<<Shpirtna tkeqij, ju te debuem qiellor, -
filloi te praku I zi qe te kall date, -
cme rrini kryekecyem, more te gjore?

Pse doni me deshirn e larte me u mate?
Me kot e pat kushdo ne rruge I duel;
Si vuejtjet ju a randoi, sa here e pate!

Cju vlen qe fatit sdoni miu perkule?
Cerberi juej, ne se mire e kujton,
Per pandigjesen mbet me mjekrren zhgule.>>

Dhe u kthye ne rrugen pis; e kah kalon
Aq qe na flet; ne paraqitje ngjan
Si ai, qe kujdes tjeter e mundon

E nuk ka sy per cka I ndodhet prane;
Atij qyteti nisem me iu qase,
Mbeshtete ne fjalet shenjte qe kish thane.

Dhe hyme atje, pengese kurrkund pa hase;
Kah kishja me shikue deshire te madhe
Se cndodh, cmundime ka mbrenda kalase,

Syte anekand I solla nate kala dhe
Perpara meje u shtri nje hapesine, -
Vec vuejtje tranda kish asaj germadhe.

Si nArl, ku ujte e vet Rodani shtrin,
Si dhe ne Pole, atje perbri Kuarnari,
Qe lag e ast kufi per Italine,

Gjithe vendin larmojne varret andej pari, -
Ashtu krejt gropa-gropa ish ai rrah,
Vecse denimi atje ish ma barbari;

Se neper varre vlonin flake gjithkah
E aq teper ato zgore ndezun ishin,
Sa zjarr ma shum sdo hekri per me u rrahe.

Rrasat e tyne nkambe mbi krye u rrishin,
Shperthente nga ato gryka britme e gjame,
Flaka te mjereve u digjte mishin.

<<Mesues, kush jane keta, thashe, qe tshperndame
gjinden nder keto zgavrra skuqun prush
e bajne keshtu nga dhimbjet tue ofshame?>>

E ai: <<Gjithe hereziarket njikjo fushe
Me ndjekes te cdo sekti I ka mbeshtjelle,
Sa sta merr mendja varret plot jane mbushe.

I ngjashmi me te ngjashmin ngrope asht thelle,
Varret si te jete faji jane te zjarta.>>
Pastaj, nga e djathta si filluem me u sjelle,

Kaluem mes vuejtjesh dhe muresh te larta.

----------


## Veshtrusja

*Kanga X*

Nje shtegu tfshehte po I hyjme tasaj lugine,
Mes murit edhe vuejtjesh te pafare,
Mesuesi I pari dhe une fill mbas shpine.

<<O mendje e larte, - I thashe, - ti qe me bar
nga rrethi nrreth, si tkande, neper ferr,
me fol, plotsome deshirat sa ma pare!

Nder varre a mund tI shoh shpirtnat e djerre?
E ngritun ja tek asht seicila rrase,
Por kush perjashta koken se ka nxjerre!>>

E ai mu suell: <<Ma zi kane per tu rrase,
Nga Jozafati kur te kthejne te tane
Me trupat, qe atje siper I kane pase.

Varret e tyne ne kete vend I kane
Ata, qe thone me trup mbaron cdo gja
Dhe me Epikurin tnje mendimi jane.

Ti sa per pyetjen, qe je tue me ba,
Ketu do marresh gjegje pa vonim,
Dhe per deshire, per tcilen spo ban za.>>

E une: <<Sta fsheh per gja, mesuesi im,
Cka nzemer kam, vec drue se per se mbarit
Spo flas, - prandej ruej tandin keshillim.>>

<<O ti toskan, qe nper qytet te zjarrit,
I gjalle po shkon tue fole kaq me urti,
Prano te ndalesh ne kete vend ma sparit!

Te folnit tand se je e ban deshmi
Nga ai vend bujar, ku leva e ku jetova,
Te cilit ndoshta I dhashe une shume merzi.>>

Nga njani varr aty befas degjova
Tue dale ky za; ne shpirt frika mu ngjall,
Me u struke ma fort per prisin tim fillova.

Por ai: <<Shpejt sillu, a I ke syte ne balle?
Kqyrma I here Farinaten si asht cue,
Prej belit e perpjete tek e ke gjalle!>>

Une syte I mbaja nsyte e tij ngujue;
E ngrehe ai kishte balle e parzem, gati
Si mos ta bante mall ate ferr tmallkue.

Kah pa ngurrimin tim, dueret I zgjati
E mshtyu te ai permes varrezash, prisi,
Tue mthane: <<Ki mendjen edhe fjalet mati!>>

Kur une te gryka e varrit qeshe, ia nisi
Me pyete, si me pat vrejte njehere idhnueshem:
<<Me thuej, kush qene te paret tu nga fisi?>>

Deshiren ia plotsova I papertueshem,
Asgja sI fsheha, cpata ia thashe une,
Prandej, si I rrudhi vetullat mendueshem,

U suell e tha: <<Burrnisht u copetuen
Me partine tone, me mue, me tparet tane,
Por dy here rrjesht prej meje u shpartalluen.>>

<<Ne u qiten jashte, ata kthyen nga cdo ane, -
I gjegja, - te dy heret e kalueme,
Por kete fare arti tuejt se paten nxane!>>

Ne keto fjale duel gropes se zbulueme
Nje tjeter hije, kryet vec iu dallonte,
Besoj se ishte ngrite e gjunjezueme.

Rreth meje ajo veshtroi, si te deshrote
Kend tjeter bashke me mue te shohe aty,
Por, si u kujtue se shpresa I doli kote,

Tha tue vajtue: <<Ne qofte se ti je shty
Ne tvertin burg per mendje aq te kthille,
Tim bir ku e kam? Pse serdhi ai me ty?>>

Tha tue vajtue: <<Ne qofte se ti je shty
Ne tvertin burg per mendje aq te kthille,
Tim bir ku e kam? Pse serdhi ai me ty?>>

Tha tue vajtue: <<Ne qofte se ti je shty
Ne tvertin burg per mendje aq te kthille,
Tim bir ku e kam? Pse serdhi ai me ty?>>

E une: <<Ketu spo vi I vetem fill;
Ai, qe po pret, kendej mka ba me dale,
Guidoja yt fort nuk e pat perfille.>>

Menyra e denimit e ato fjale
Emnin e tij sqarue ma kishin mire,
Prandej npergjegje spata pse me u ndale.

Vrullshem ne kambe u ngrit, keshtu tue thirre:
<<Si the? Se pat? Nuk qenka, pra, ne jete?
Sia perkedhelka syte ma drita e dlire?>>

Kur pa se mpijtas fare kisha mbete
E tgjegjunit po I vinte me vonese,
Ne shpine ai ra e krye ma scoi perpjete.

Por ai shpirtmadhi tjeter, me kerkese
Te cilit isha ndale, fytyre nuk ndrroi,
Pa luejte gjymtyre, shtangue vazhdoi te jese.

<<E pse, - mejhere ku kishte mbete filloi, -
ende ate art se kane kuptue te mijte,
kjo mpervelon ma fort se j strat ksisoj!

Por pesdhjete here, te them, nuk ka me ndrite
Fytyra e zonjes qe sundon mbi ne,
E sa randon ai art ti ke me dijte.

Ti shkofsh me e pa persri te amblin dhe!
Por mthuej: pse aq e prape qyteza jone
Ndaj tmijve bahet ne cdo ligje te re?>>

E une: <<Kerdija e rande, qe Arbjen tone
Te ngjyhej kuq nga gjaku I derdhun bani,
NTempull te tilla urate I shtyn te thone.>>

Si tundi kryet e me te madhe fshani,
<<sa per ate gja, - tha, - vetem sqeshe njimend,
e as pa arsye sdo te kish luejte kurrnjani.

Por une vec qeshe I vetmi ne ate vend,
Kur tgjithe me shembe Firencen dhane pelqimin,
Qe e mbrojti me balle hape, pa drashte askend.>>

<<Ai farefisi juej e paste paqimin,
por tlutem, - thashe, - ma zgjidhni njikete nye,
I cili ma ka lidhe ketu gjykimin.

Pata pershtypjen, kur tdegjova ty,
Se shihni qarte cka koha rri tue sjelle,
Nsa per te tashmen sdini me rrefye.>>

<<Na jemi sikur ai, qe sheh vec thelle
ne largesi, jo afer, - tha atbote, -
kete tmire e kemi ende nga I larti qjell.

Per casht e cjven fill pas orvatje tkote
Ban mendja jone; sikur mos te na bjere
Lajme ndokush, na sdijme se cndodh ne bote.

Prandej ti e sheh se do te vdese mejhere
Cdo fuqi njohtje qe sot kemi, kur
E sardhmes ka me u mbylle e madhja dere.>>

Athere une, tue e ndi vehten fajtuer,
Thashe: <<MI tregoni atij, qe aty ra,
Se I biri gjalle asht prap si e la dikur;

E nqe se kur me pyeti sbana za,
Shpjegoja se me mend ishe tue blue
Dyshimin tim, qe ma ssqaruet tashma.>>

Nderkaq mesuesi prane me grishte mue;
Prandej iu luta une shpirtit te gjore
Shkurt te me thesh me te ke kane gropue.

Mu gjegj: <<Ma se njemije qendrojne ne zgore,
Ketu mbrende ke ate Federikn e dyte
Dhe Kardinalin; sflas per tjere mkatnore.>>

Kaq tha e vrik mu zhduk athere nga syte;
E u solla kah poeti I lashte, nmendime
Per tashprat fjale qe ma trullosen kryet.

Ai necje u vu; tue mpa kaq nder trazime,
Me pyeti: <<Pse keshtu te ka humbe filli?>>
E une mejhere ia dhashe pergjigjen time.

<<Kujtesa jote le ta rueje mirfilli
ctha kunder teje, - foli prisi I larte. 
Tani mbaj vesh!  E gjishtin coi kah qielli. 

Kur te arrish atje te drita e arte
E asaj, qe me sy tambel vren gjithsine,
Udhen e jetes do ta shohish qarte.>>

Pastaj nga krahu I majte vazhdoi shtegtine;
Lame murin, shkuem kah mesi, ku kalonte
Nje rruge, qe kryet e qet tej ne lugine,

Ku keqas qelbesina kundermonte.

----------


## Veshtrusja

*Kanga XI*

Ne skaj, ku zbret rrembyeshem nje bregore
Shkambijsh vigane, te came, ne forme te qarkut,
Mbrritem e pame na vuejtje ma mizore.

Aty nje ere e qelbte te vinte hakut,
Kah avull ngrihej thellesish perpjete,
Prandej shpejtuem me u struke permbas kapakut

Te nje varri te madh, ku vrejta vete
Te tille mbishkrim: <<Ndryj Anastasin pape,
Qe e nxuer Fotini rruges se vertete.>>

<<Ketij shtegu ngadale duhet me u kape,
sa tmsohemi me trandin kundermim;
pastaj ky ma trazim nuk do na jape.>>

Keshtu udheheqsi, e une: <<Ndonje shpjegim
Me jep, qe koha kot mos te kaloje.>>
E ai: <<Mu per kete gja ishe nmendim.

O biri im, - filloi ai te tregoje, -
Ketu me shkamb tre rrathe jane te ndertuem
Shkalle-shkalle, si ata qe lame kesaj rrenoje.

Te gjithe jane plym me shpirtna te mallkuem;
E qe te kesh, tue zbrite, ma qartesi,
Tthem si e pse ma poshte rrijne grumbulluem.

Cdo e keqe, qe e ka qielli ne meni,
Synim ka fymjen, e ketij synimi
I arrihet o me dhune o me njimti.

Mbasi njimtine perdor vec njerezimi,
E urren Zoti ma fort; pra jane njimtare
Ata ne fund, - ma I rande per ta denimi.

Me perdhunues asht krejt brezi I pare;
Mbasi ntri vehtje dhuna mund tdrejtohet,
Prandej tri shkallesh asht dhe rrethi mbare.

Ndaj Zotit, vehtes, fqinit perdorohet
Dhuna, mbi ata vete ose mbi gja
Te tyne; qarte do e shohesh mbas do kohet.

Me e plagose rande o fare ti me e vra
Mundesh nje fqinin tand, e atij gjane
Ia prish, ia ndez o mundesh pre me I ra, -

Pra ata qe shkaktuen plage ose qe vrane,
E shkatrrimtare e cuba I gjen zhyt
Nbrezin e pare, ne ceta tndryshme jane.

Ngajhere njeriu vehtes I kcen ne fyt
O giane e vet ckatrron; prandej I ke
Nbrezin e dyte, tue u qa tani pa fryt,

Ata qe fijn e jetes svet kane pre,
Nloje humben pasunite o I shkrine e nvaje
E cuen ate jete, ku duhet tkesh hare.

Kunder Hyjnise njeriu dhune mund te baje
Tue e mohue ose tue blasfemue,
Tue shkele natyren, miresine e saj.

Prandej nje brez ma I ngushte vule u ka vu
Sodomes e Kaorses; dnon pa shprese
Ata qe Zotin rrijne tue e mallkue.

Njimtine, mekat qe sqitet ne harrese,
Mund ta perdoresh nke tbeson pa u tute
Ose tek ai, I cili ste zen bese.

Ky lloj I fundit lidhjet I keput
Te dashunise, qe lind bashke me njerine;
Prandej nrrethin e dyte jane per cdo skute:

Hipokrizi e lajke, kush ndjek magjine,
Falsifikimi, vjedhja e simonija,
Ke nplehna tjere rrufjanin, batakcine.

Nllojin e pare braktiset dashunija
Qe fal natyra e cka njeriu I shton,
Nga rrjedh I gjithe besimi e afersija.

Prandej nrrethin ma tngushte, mu nthelb qendron
Te rruzullimit, ku seline ka Dite,
I torturuem perjete kush tradheton.>>

E une: <<Mesues, te me sqarosh ti dijte,
Pjeset e honit fare mire I shquen
Dhe popullsine e tij drejte paraqite,

Por mthuej: ata nkenete e ata nfurtune
Rrembye e barte, qe shiu e rreh krejt qulle,
O ata qe I pame kah shaheshin me dhune,

Pse sI kane fute ne kete te zjarrten kulle
Per dnim, ne qofte se I mnin ai Zot I larte?
Ne qofte se jo, pse vuejne ashtu?>>. Mu suell

Ne kete menyre: <<Ti cka po flet percart
E je ngatrrue ma fort se tjeter here?
Mos valle dicka mendon qe se shoh qarte?

Nuk te kujtohen ato fjale me vlere
TEtikes sate, holle ku jane permendun
Tri prirjet, qe Zotyne urren ngahere,

Cfrenimi I plote e shtazerija e cmendun
Dhe shpirtligsija? Si cthurja e pamase
Se fyen aq Hyun e sshahet pra aq dendun?

Po ta studjosh cka thashe une ne kete rase
E nqofte se ata te dnuem ne mend I mban,
Qe jane tue ba pendese jashta kalase,

Ti do kuptosh se pse I ndane vecan
Nga kta te mbrapshte, e pse jo aq pa meshire
Hakmarrja e Perendise u bje cekan.>>

<<O djell, qe syte e mjegulluem I dlir,
kaq me kenaq kah jep te qarte shpjegimin,
sa jo te dij, - tdyshoj me vjen ma mire.

Pak mbrapa, lutem, hidh tani veshtrimin, -
I thashe, - atje ku thue fajdeja fyen
Mirsine hyjnore; zgjidhma, pra, dyshimin!>>

<<Filozofija, per ke thelle I hyn, -
mu gjegj, - tregon jo vetem ne nje ane
se si natyra fillin nga Zotyne

e arti I hyjnueshem e ka zane;
e ne studjosh Fiziken tande, do tI
gjejsh krejt mendimet, jo kah fundi jane,

aq arti juej, persa ai asht I zoti,
natyren ndjek si nxanes plot me zell;
pra artin tuej nip gati e ka Zoti.

Natyra e arti, nqofte se nder mend sjell
Gjenezen qprej fillimi, njerezvet
U ka dhane tmbaren, I ka mbajte e knelle.

Por fajdexhiu rruge tjeter fare gjet;
Natyre e art mbadore ai I len,
Se diku tjeter var shpresen e vet.

Por tI lame fjalet, tecim me pelqen;
Hyllsija e Peshkut nhorizont veton
E Qerrja siper Korit vend po zen, -

Larg asht rrepina, qe perposh na con.>>

----------

